# RioSwap 2015



## Your Group Ride (Mar 8, 2009)

Everyone's favorite gear swap, (that's hosted at a Mexican restaurant) is back! I think this is year #6 for the best swap/social event in FoCo. Those of you that have attended this event in the past know that it's equal parts gear-swap and season kick-off party. Even if you're not buying, selling, or trading, you should swing by for a drink or 3. YGR is currently seeking a presenting sponsor to fund the vendor tables. If you would like to sponsor the swap and help keep it cheap/free, please email [email protected] for additional info.

RioSwap 2015 will take place on Wednesday, February 18th in the Rio Grande Mexican Restaurant Agave Room (upstairs of the FoCo Rio). 

Doors open at 5pm for vendors and 6pm for the general public. 

Vendor tables cost a mere $20.00, general public entry is FREE (minimal donations may be accepted). The nice thing about RioSwap is, the prices get better as the vendors continue to spend their newly found cash on Rio Margs. 

This isn't just limited to bikes, any outdoor gear is welcome. 
As in years past, there will be a free Rio salsa bar. 
The Rio bar will be open and serving world famous Rio margs and local beers. 

High Points
What: RioSwap a gear swap and social event.
When: Wednesday, February 18th from 600pm -10:30pm
Where: the Agave Room above the Fort Collins Rio
How Much: Free to enter, $20.00 to sell (minimal donations may be accepted).
Special Thanks to Pat, Melissa and the Rio for hosting us again this year.

To reserve a vendor table please fill out the form on YGR. If you will be purchasing multiple tables, please fill out the form once for each table. After you have filled out the form, you will be redirected to PayPal to pay for your table(s).

Your Group Ride


----------

